# Dubai tap water question



## -=Stereo=- (Aug 29, 2011)

I all,
I've read here on the forums and in various other places that the tap water in Dubai is perfectly drinkable? Despite this, the people i know in Dubai all seem to drink only bottled water.

It just seems a little crazy considering the cost and amount of waste produced (plastic bottles).

Do any of you drink the tap water?
What are your thoughts?

Thanks,
-=Stereo=-


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Never drink tap water

You buy water from the grocery for drink and the tap water is used for washing, cleaning,,,, etc


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The tap water is perfectly safe to drink. However, a lot of expats are averse to the taste (the water is desalinated), hence why a lot of us opt for bottled water. 
There are however plenty of people who happily drink tap water.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

It's high in chlorine, very high, otherwise ok. Remember the water has to flow through a network of asbestos fiber cement pipes or fiberglass pipes and may catch some contamination across the route. I also did some reading and I think these fiberglass pipes have BPA as their main component. BPA is proven to be bad.

The 5 gallon bottles in UAE are bottled in Polycarbonate which is a substance banned for drinking water because of BPA.

Some brands like Masafi bottle their water in larger packaging of 4 gallons in PET containers so its safe. I dont know if any other bottler does that.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Another amazing fact is that a lot of bottlers including some famous brands in UAE are cutting costs by buying process waste water from Dubal (Dubai Aluminum) and having it filtered and purified. Before u choose your bottled water supplier make sure that you check where they get their water from! Those cheap DHS 6 or 7 per 5 gallon bottle should ring a few bells.


----------



## flyingcardgal (Sep 27, 2011)

Am wondering if any of you have tried using the new PUR Water Faucet System? It is advertised as just clicking on to the end of the faucet and is supposed to filter 99% of bacteria-straight from the faucet. It may be new but it seems it might be a perfect solution to "cleaning" the water from the kitchen sink and making it suitable for drinking. Then there may be no need for the bottled water and all the BPA issues with the plastic.

Just my two cents...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

flying don't know about the faucet system but as I understand it the basic problem with tap water is that it comes from the sea so lacks the minerals you would expect from drinkable water. Whilst the salt is removed from the water there aren't any minerals added. I'm no medical expert but surely without those you are missing out on something?

Personally I stick to masafi. Yes its little bit more but there are no hygiene or toxic issues with their 4g bottles. They usually deliver within a few hours of me calling. Throwing the bottles away defo isn't v environmentally conscious but that seems an impossible aspiration in the UAE.... 

Frankly if money was extremely tight water would be the last thing I'd try to save money on! I'd soon cut the food budget. I buy the best local water I can.


----------



## flyingcardgal (Sep 27, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> flying don't know about the faucet system but as I understand it the basic problem with tap water is that it comes from the sea so lacks the minerals you would expect from drinkable water. Whilst the salt is removed from the water there aren't any minerals added. I'm no medical expert but surely without those you are missing out on something?
> 
> Personally I stick to masafi. Yes its little bit more but there are no hygiene or toxic issues with their 4g bottles. They usually deliver within a few hours of me calling. Throwing the bottles away defo isn't v environmentally conscious but that seems an impossible aspiration in the UAE....
> 
> Frankly if money was extremely tight water would be the last thing I'd try to save money on! I'd soon cut the food budget. I buy the best local water I can.


Thanks for the input and the recommendation of Masafi - always good to hear a positive for a company! Agree about the importance of getting the best water; this Pur system just looked really innovative and solution driven, making me curious to see if anyone had tried it. 
I'm the same as you, I'm not a medical expert, especially on desalinated water, but doesn't the ocean water have heaps of minerals already in it - I mean, the Dead Sea companies are selling tons of products based on the minerals from the Dead Sea? Perhaps there are minerals still in desalinated water but just the salt removed? Interesting to know the process, you have certainly made me think about it, thnx!


----------



## Blommja (Jun 30, 2011)

Isn't Masafi very salty? I've heard urban legends of people dying of hearth disease because of drinking this water daily...

Especially Asian workers who are not used to a salty diet. 

Well we've all got to die from something. I doubt my cause of death will be related to drinking the Dubai tap water.


----------



## talkitter (Sep 29, 2011)

I havn't met anyone in Dubai who uses tap water however I have heard stories of people in Ajman, Sharjah, Al ain and Ras al khemah using tap water. They are used to this as they have been using this for number of years and in some cases they can't afford costly mineral water. Most of the expats find taste of tap water different because water here is hard and we all are not used to having hard water since childhood. Most of the juices and other drinks which are manufactured here uses this water however we don't realise it as its always flavored. Precaution is better than cure so move on to Masafi or Oasis and fresh juices.


----------



## talkitter (Sep 29, 2011)

Asian workers are especially given water with salt/glucose to protect them from severe dehydration while working under the sun. Its just like our sports drinks or glucose water for energy. I have never heard any story of an asian worker dying of salty water. Being an asian I can tell that asians are used to lot of salt and spices in their food.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Honestly, not even bottled water is good. I was reading not long ago that the quality of bottled water is not really good. I think the safe bet is to hook a purifier system or a filter in your tap.

If you go with bottled water have a quick look on the composition of the minerals. Some brands carry astronomic levels of sodium ...some don't even have a label on it


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

The only reliable water purification system is an RO System coupled with a UV unit (if you are really paranoid about the presence of bacteria despite the astronomical levels of chlorine in Dubai's water), These units usually are fitted under the kitchen sink counter and provide you with a thin tubular faucet.

However with residential RO Systems comes a catch, you need to clean and maintain the membrane to ensure effectiveness.

PUR Water faucet systems seem to claim prevention of 99% of bacteria, but that is the least of the problems in Dubai's tap water, The real problem is TDS for which only an RO system would be effective to ensure that water is 99% pure (and not 99% free from only Bacteria). Bacteria are larger in size and are filtered out by micron filters (spun cartridges prior to the RO Cartridge) and elimination of total bacteria in water requires UV Exposure. Ensure that your undercounter system has a micron filter (spun/woven/non woven cartridge), an activated carbon filter and finally the RO Cartridge.

The PUR system has a beautiful external design though despite being as functional as the 3 stage filters available on the shelves of your closest Carrefour.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

oh and the only bottled water in larger packaging that I've found in Dubai to be packaged in non polycarbonate bottles (B P A) is still Masafi. I wish some of the other brands would have switched over.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I had used purifier systems and filters back in Ottawa and Gatineau (even Tap water was considered ok by the authorities). 

Reality is that it was not. Figured that out when I had to replace the filters a....oh my...how could they possibly say it was ok to drink tap water. Obviously in all places they do measurements to see what's acceptable.

I tend to think that in new constructions/ developments builders would use new pipes (made of materials that would not detach), but judging on the quality of buildings.. FAT CHANCE!!!

I am seriously thinking to have one pur installed in my hotel apt


----------



## flyingcardgal (Sep 27, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> The only reliable water purification system is an RO System coupled with a UV unit (if you are really paranoid about the presence of bacteria despite the astronomical levels of chlorine in Dubai's water), These units usually are fitted under the kitchen sink counter and provide you with a thin tubular faucet.
> 
> However with residential RO Systems comes a catch, you need to clean and maintain the membrane to ensure effectiveness.
> 
> ...


LOL! Okay, so we'd have to stock up on the filters and bring em back in our suitcase - if choosing to go with the PUR faucet system. However, I just want to make sure I understand your post correctly, you think the PUR would be ineffective in cleansing the local tap water to the standard we have back home? Thnks for the good info about the RO system, do you have one installed in your home? How does the water taste? Recommend any particular brand over another?
Lots of questions, but an interesting and important subject.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

flyingcardgal said:


> LOL! Okay, so we'd have to stock up on the filters and bring em back in our suitcase - if choosing to go with the PUR faucet system. However, I just want to make sure I understand your post correctly, you think the PUR would be ineffective in cleansing the local tap water to the standard we have back home? Thnks for the good info about the RO system, do you have one installed in your home? How does the water taste? Recommend any particular brand over another?
> Lots of questions, but an interesting and important subject.


Ahhh I think I need to clarify some stuff as your comment makes me think it is going out of control. 

There is almost no form of purification that will remove 100% of every harmful substance found in tap water. And RO systems are extreme like you would need to be in a place where you have organic water sort of speak with living protozoa LOL


The Quality of Water in Denver is not like having an RO system. The quality of tap water in Dubai is not THAT bad. However, Chlorine is high as expected since chlorine act as a disinfectant for water.

what happens, though, is that chlorine changes the taste of water alongside with other components that can be found in tap water like lead, copper, cadmium, sediments... all these change the taste of water and its healthiness 

What most people would do...would be to buy a BRITA filter like the ones we put in the jug. Ahhh I am not advertising for BRITA by the way. I am talking about Brita because it is a very popular brand and reduces chlorine from tap water along with other components like sediments, lead and others. In other words, make tap water healthier to drink.

There are other brands...arriving here in Dubai you can buy the brand you like


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

I also have a Brita filter jug in the fridge, and if I'm out and about I drink bottled water - but I've never been scared of the tap water in my home, here in Dubai.

For the last year and a half I've been drinking the tap water regularly and I've never been sick. Even the water back home in Australia is full of chlorine and fluoride due to extremely low dam levels around the Sydney water catchment area.

As far as getting minerals from water, I always thought that was marketing BS from water companies, as we get most minerals required from the food we consume don't we? As long as the water is free from bacteria (chlorine takes care of that) and metals / poisons then it should be all good.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes I do have an undercounter RO System, the water tastes a lot like Aquafina. But we use that water for cooking. For drinking water, we still use Masafi (AED 13 for a 4 gallon bottle) that you can place over your Hot/Cold water dispenser. You could also plan to get one along. 

These are a few local brands;


Aqua Pro RO unit
So Safe RO unit

The PUR filter will be ineffective to remove trace elements present in the water (picked up from the water distribution network), it would be like using a cloth sieve to filter.

In addition to this, it is necessary to install a shower filter to filter out chlorine, unless you prefer to live with hair fall. Again this is available at the local malls, but for some reason the cartridge seems to be getting scarce even though it is produced locally. If you intend to bring one along, look out for a good KDF media based filter, KDF is the media that filters out chlorine, The cartridges last for about a year if recharged monthly with table salt.
The Shower filter thats available in the mall : Shower Filter HCU-17
There was another one that attaches directly to the shower head but in my opinion carried far too less media to filter out chlorine for longer duration without recharging with salt.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I think some people are being a little paranoid... 

The tap water in Dubai is perfectly safe to drink, but what you do have to consider in the water tanks in your home. If that is old and not clean, then the water will be unpleasant to drink and possibly unhealthy. No one has mentioned this but it is very relevant, especially if you are in a building that is not well maintained.

Most people I know, most of whom have been here years, use tap water for cooking, in kettles and making ice. It s fine. We tend to drink local bottles water as it tastes better, but you won't have a problem if you do drink some tap water.

The bigger health problem for many is not drinking enough water.


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm from the midwestern USA and find the tap water in Dubai to be pretty close to that at home. 

I drink it on a daily basis, and have done so for almost 6 months, without any issues. My wife doesn't like the taste, so she drinks bottled water, but there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Elena9969 (Oct 2, 2011)

The tap-water in Dubai is safe to drink, most people prefer to drink bottled water as the taste of tap-water is rather metallic. 

We have been drinking tap water for more than 3 years. People here got totally obsessed with buying bottled water!!! There is no good reason why you should pay more money for the bottled water, when you have perfectly clean tap water. The water companies are just making money!!! 

Of course, water dispenser can provide you with instant hot/cold water, but you don’t really need this. Buy BRITA water filter and keep the jug in the fridge, if you are too worried about quality of the water. 

Do you think when you go to fancy restaurants they cooked your meal with bottled water. When you drink tea/coffee in the coffee shop do you know what water they use??? Have a guess…..Tap water. Do you know anyone who got sick, died from drinking tap water…?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm perfectly happy using tap water for cooking, brushing teeth and also in hot drinks from time to time. 

I make sure however to drink at least a couple of litres of plain water a day. Whatever filters you put on your taps there no getting away from the fact that water out of the tap is desalinated. It's not what we're designed to drink and is unnatural (though perhaps not to locals who've boiled sea water for centuries to drink). 

Only a scientist could properly explain the difference between water that has fallen as rain and seeped through the ground and made it's way into the fresh water system and the water in the sea. My lack of knowledge is enough to keep me drinking bottled water despite the (very low) cost.


----------



## flyingcardgal (Sep 27, 2011)

Do you think when you go to fancy restaurants they cooked your meal with bottled water. When you drink tea/coffee in the coffee shop do you know what water they use??? Have a guess…..Tap water.* Do you know anyone who got sick, died from drinking tap water…?[/QUOTE]*


Aah, is this a real question?

Lets see, the World Health Organization lists waterborne illnesses and diseases from drinking water as the main cause of death of 1.8 million people last year, so I think its a pretty important issue! Having lived in a variety of countries around the world who tout their water as being safe to drink and then reading the statistics of those who have gotten sick from drinking it, for me it is important to determine whether an added expense will be an RO system, or a simple Brita or PUR filter to make our families water clean and drinkable. 
Tons of people in Denver, where I am currently, have RO systems. It is a personal choice but I bet the water in Colorado, from the Rocky Mtns is a lot nicer than Dubai water but still neighbors and friends have elaborate water systems in their homes.
Personal preference, but important, and I've leant a lot and appreciate the feedback from those living in Dubai and using the water on a daily basis.
Oh, and when cooking with tap water and boiling it for tea and coffee, that usually kills the bacteria and masks the taste of the water with said coffee or tea or dinner.
I know I've flogged this subject to death, I won't bother anyone any more with this- promise. FCGlane:


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Only a scientist could properly explain the difference between water that has fallen as rain and seeped through the ground and made it's way into the fresh water system and the water in the sea. My lack of knowledge is enough to keep me drinking bottled water despite the (very low) cost.


Any real scientist would explain that all water is constantly going through a cycle of evaporating from the seas and oceans (the natural desalination process) into the atmosphere, forming clouds, and then coming back down to earth as rain, where it then returns to the seas and oceans, providing life to everything on the planet on the way. 

All fresh water on our planet has been in and out of the ocean many times over the past 4.5 billion years (the age of the earth), and is constantly in a cycle of being desalinated through evaporation.

My family all survived for 15 years in the country drinking rainwater collected from the roof of our house, which was never filtered through any ground or rocks.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Where the heck are all those toilets and their flushes in that ecosystem chart? Heard that Kuwait was repeatedly pulled up for dumping sewage back into the same Gulf that we all drink from!!!!


----------



## Blommja (Jun 30, 2011)

Flying card gal this last comment is really over the top!

"Lets see, the World Health Organization lists waterborne illnesses and diseases from drinking water as the main cause of death of 1.8 million people last year, so I think its a pretty important issue!"

These figures talk about low income countries; third world and developing countries who get water from surface water or hand dug shallow wells! That's what kills poor people who don't have a choice but drinking this contaminated water. 

Not fair to use this as an argument or even compare your situation with theirs...

You getting a water purifying system or not has nothing to do with these WHO figures; Dubai is not rural China or Haiti nor are you in a situation that forces you to drink deadly water.


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

LOL Rutilius 

But purified water, is purified water. Doesn't matter where it came from. When you evaporate water at the right temperature, the impurities are left behind and pure water condenses. Pure means that there's nothing left in it except H2O.

Jebel Ali desalination plant is the largest in the world. If you really want to understand the details of exactly how it works, you can read about it here. But it basically turns the water to steam and then re-condenses it, as I said above.

Then they add the chlorine, etc. which gives it that taste.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

funkyant said:


> My family all survived for 15 years in the country drinking rainwater collected from the roof of our house, which was never filtered through any ground or rocks.


I remember you... Watched you on TV on Swiss Family Robinson!


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

funkyant said:


> But purified water, is purified water. Doesn't matter where it came from.



Check out the NEWater Project in Singapore. After a plant tour of the WTP, they hand you a bottle of packaged water at the end of it  Try drinking that after having a look at the goo it came from!!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Rutilius said:


> Check out the NEWater Project in Singapore. After a plant tour of the WTP, they hand you a bottle of packaged water at the end of it  Try drinking that after having a look at the goo it came from!!!!


Not so different then our own bodies that reabsorb the water in our large intestine...  Yyyyyuuuuuummmmyyyyy Saliva 

The TDS coming out of the tap in my apartment is usually between 120ppm and 130ppm. The water in most bottle waters here seems to be 150 to 170ppm. More minerals and stuff n the bottled stuff then in my sink water.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

funkyant said:


> LOL Rutilius
> 
> When you evaporate water at the right temperature, the impurities are left behind and pure water condenses. Pure means that there's nothing left in it except H2O.
> 
> Then they add the chlorine, etc. which gives it that taste.


Even within the right temperatures other chemical components can be evaporated and be re-condensed again with water. There are a series of processes to purify water. Your post kindah brought me back very nice memories of high school where I had to do one experiment related to water purification. Of course nothing as complex l

They add the chlorine to fight bacteria after all who knows where the water will pass by until it reaches your home. the downside though is that chlorine changes the taste.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

flyingcardgal said:


> Lets see, the World Health Organization lists waterborne illnesses and diseases from drinking water as the main cause of death of 1.8 million people last year, so I think its a pretty important issue! Having lived in a variety of countries around the world who tout their water as being safe to drink and then reading the statistics of those who have gotten sick from drinking it, for me it is important to determine whether an added expense will be an RO system, or a simple Brita or PUR filter to make our families water clean and drinkable.
> Tons of people in Denver, where I am currently, have RO systems. It


I think it is a relevant piece of info. I too lived in different countries. Men die because of women and why not water ? LOL jokes aside, In Canada for example in my beloved city of Ottawa we had a company throwing nuclear water waste in the river and we had all sorts of protests. The health authorities told us that it was acceptable to have some level of radioactive particles..in drinking water ..there are actually standards ......WTX ?????

We are exposed to radiation in our life times specially if we travel..there's tons of studies about it. I got it, but tell me that some level of radiation in water is acceptable is beyond my comprehension.

I also heard that water with lots of calcium may help on the development of kidney stones. Tap water is not pure water. You might not feel the effects in the short term, after all it takes some time to build in your system so maybe after 10 years you may develop something lol...

Does not harm to buy a filter for some peace of mind.


----------



## Blommja (Jun 30, 2011)

Sure Canuk I agree it's relevant info. It just has absolutely nothing to do with the situation in Dubai. It's an argument that's totally unjust. Like saying "so many people die from hunger every day in Africa, I better have my breakfast". it's no comparison...
I agree if buying a water filter gives you ease of mind please buy one. 
But don't exaggerate or be paranoia about these things, makes no sense even though all the science might be correct the effective influence all of the above will have on any of our lives will be non existent.


----------

